# Walter Grey rocking his soft claws



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A much nicer thing to do than a declaw! The vet I worked for many years ago refused to do declaws and we did many many applications of the caps! They just didn't come in all the pretty colors in the 'old days!' LOL!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

So much nicer than a declaw, Walter's next set after these will be red :wink:
And they last about 6 weeks on average.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

your lucky he keeps them on. With my cats they lasted about 2 hours - they were having nothing to do with them and chewed/pulled them off.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I didn’t know those caps even exsisted! Of course, it’s been a looooong time since I’ve owned a cat.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Skylar, Walter does try to get them off but if applied correctly they stay on:wink:

Mfmst, I have known about them for years but I found it cool that my vet hospital will put them on for free.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My SIL had her indoor cat declawed which I thought was monstrous. I have a poodle with a docked tail and dewclaws removed which all of Europe feels is cruel and unethical, so I don’t exactly have the moral high ground.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst the docking and dew claws on your boy were done when he was young daily old, a brief uncomfortable moment before you even got him.

Declawing requires major surgery with anesthesia basically cutting off the tips of their toes or severing the tendons that control the claws, leaving them defenseless all for the sake of furniture.
How's that for moral high ground :wink:


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Those are really neat! Didn't know they existed. Walter looks great in them


----------

